# Sears 46" snow blower garden tractor attachment questions



## MichChiro (18 d ago)

Hello all!

Years ago, my brother purchased a Sears riding lawnmower and several different attachments for it. We no longer have the tractor (sold it), but I still have a few of the implements, such as the snow blower attachment that we never used. I have been trying to sell it on Facebook Marketplace (here is the listing if you want to check it out: Log into Facebook Model # 486.248461

I honestly don't know much about tractor implements, so I am just seeking thoughts and/or advice. I understand that this unit is specifically designed for certain Sears garden tractors, but I would think it would be relatively easy to modify it for many different brands/models (thoughts?). Also, any suggestions on where I could take it to sell if I'm not having luck on Facebook and/or eBay? Any thoughts on what a fair price would be for this? I see that 46" models don't seem to be a thing anymore (I find lots of 42"), but looks like this is a fairly expensive piece of equipment (looks like over $2000 for something that is new and similar).

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide! I appreciate it.

Dan


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Dan. I had a look at that snow blower.... looks like it has never been used at all. Can't help you with what tractor it would fit, but there may be a member or two that can help you with that.
Put it in our classifieds if you wish. Some one here may be interested, but if not, the classified may very well turn up in a web search if someone is interested in purchasing one.


----------



## MichChiro (18 d ago)

Great suggestion...thank you!


----------

